# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  If youâre not pissing someone off, you probably arenât doing anything important

## L

"Meaningful achievements are, perversely, more likely to annoy the world around you"

Do you ever find this. I have friends that I am so afraid of talking with sometimes because I am going to piss them off as they may not be doing as well as me. On the other hand I also get annoyed at my best friend who is so advanced in some areas of her life it drives me crazy.

What do you guys thank?

----------


## Antidote

Somewhat true, but not entirely. Some people are perpetually pissing others off because they have low emotional / interpersonal intelligence, and that leads to unnecessary drama. 

Confronting people with things they don't like can cause important changes and stir anger, but so can subtly influencing them over time.

----------


## Chantellabella

I once had a manager tell me that people felt intimidated around me because I was so good at what I did. She assured me that it wasn't me and that I wasn't being snobby or anything. It was their own insecurities and issues surfacing like "Will I be asked to do that much?," "Do I have to challenge myself like that?," etc. 

So even when you try to take the high road, find healthy friends and then reciprocate a healthy relationship, there's still someone out there who will be pissed off. Maybe they are jealous, or you look like somebody they hated once. 

Who knows. This world can be weird a lot.

----------


## L

> I once had a manager tell me that people felt intimidate around me because I was so good at what I did. She assured me that it wasn't me and that I wasn't being snobby or anything. It was their own insecurities and issues surfacing like "Will I be asked to do that much?," "Do I have to challenge myself like that?," etc. 
> 
> So even when you try to take the high road, find healthy friends and then reciprocate a healthy relationship, there's still someone out there who will be pissed off. Maybe they are jealous, or you look like somebody they hated once. 
> 
> Who knows. This world can be weird a lot.



Ha ha this happens me at work. I am a nurse and we have careers who take direction form the nurse. I don't see the career as anything less than a nurse they just have a different role. I made some really good career friends but they all tell me that I was really intimidating before I got to know them....in reality I couldn't intimidate a rabbit if I tried...

----------

